# How to deal with the pink nose



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Well - our puppy Gilligan (Lucy's son) is now 6 months old but he already has the pink nose. We use stainless steel bowls so that is not the problem (myth or not)

Lisa wants to correct it with either a black magic marker or shoe polish but I think that may be toxic.

Any Suggestions ?

thanks

Rich


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't have any advice, and obviously you have proved the myth false. I didn't know a dogs nose could change to pink to early in life! What about Gilligan's parent and grandparents... did any of them have a pink nose? If so, it's probably just genetic and came early.

You could always invest in a black prosthetic nose... but I don't know how Gilligan would feel about that ; )


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

black cake icing works good. but it doesn't last long.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd say enjoy it. I like them.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

If you find a "cure", please let me know. I should have known - Griff's Mama has pink nose too. He's more like his Mom than his Dad.

Back when I had Silky Terriers we were told that adding Kelp to the diet increased pigment so I gave it a try but didn't know how much to add. Not to mention Griff wasn't thrilled with it. I should try it again - it may work as a diet for him. :

He's always had stainless steel bowls so the plastic rumor is just that.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

more sunshine and warm weather will cure this problem.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

My understanding is that it is genetic, and a pigmentary issue - like a tan is to us. It's probably at its worst now because it's winter in CT. I think there is no cure and as spring and summer approach, nature will take care of it.

You were just joking about the magic marker right?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Leave it be, it is what it is and as stated it MAY get better with warmth and sun but if it is already pink unlikely it will improve much. 
And just in case you were not kidding do NOT use a marker, shoe polish oor any other foreign substance on it as they are toxic.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Love your dog as he is - don't try to change him or think of it as something that makes him less or looks bad. I think if he gets lost, that would be a great thing. How often do you see Golden's with that light of a nose? 

Max has a bit of a crooked tooth and it bothered me a bit in the beginning but now I love it - it's a perfect marker for people to look for if I lose my dog or someone tries to claim him as theirs.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Chris Christensen makes a few products if it bothers you that much,

Black Button Nose & Chrisstix


White Ice Chalk


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Don't you remember what happened when Rudolph's parents tried to hide his nose?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Chris Christensen makes a few products if it bothers you that much,
> 
> Black Button Nose & Chrisstix
> 
> ...



Be aware the lasting effect of this item is only a matter of HOURS. It's real purpose is to put on show dog noses to attempt to get the judge to think the dog has excellent pigment. It is illegal to use in AKC rings and some judges have excused exhibitors from the ring for using it or products similar to it. And as an added bonus, if you allow the dog to lick it's nose before the color sets/dries they will end up with a black spot on it's tongue! :doh:

As stated there is no "cure".


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Just give that sweet pink nose a kiss. Best way to deal with it.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I really hope you were only kidding about using a black marker or shoe polish. Those things would definitely be toxic.

I've never heard of a pup as young as 6 months losing that much pigment before. It usually happens when the dog is older, but it's most likely just genetics. There isn't really anything you can do to change it. It may darken up some in the spring/summer, but then again it may not. Only time will tell as the days start to get longer and warmer. There are some dogs who get a pink nose and never regain their black pigment ever again and some dogs only have the seasonal "snow nose" and go back to black in the summer.


----------



## Baroque Bunny (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm pretty new to a lot of things about Goldens... would anyone mind explaining to me why it's a bad thing for a dog to have a pink nose?
Why would it be something that needs to be "cured"?

You should love your dog for who they are.

~<3


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Last winter Mojo's nose turned pink. Even through the spring and summer it never got completely black again. 

I figure, the dogs wouldn't change me... why should I want to change them.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

ZeppGold said:


> Don't you remember what happened when Rudolph's parents tried to hide his nose?


This made me laugh :


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Did we miss something here?
what's wrong with Pink noses?

Our girls lost there black noses in the past year.....
it was slow and gradually as there pigmentation changed...

Is this supposed to be a problem or something...
serious question...

Never heard that question asked before..


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

First - there is nothing "Wrong" with your dog's nose. Some Goldens get pink noses and the stay pink. Some loose pigment in the winter and regain it in the summer and some don't lose it at all. Who knows why, I think it is genetic - my opinion. 

Second - I would be very leery of putting anything on my dogs nose to change the color. It is a highly sensitive area and think about it, do you really want to put a chemical on their nose??

Third - as mentioned by lots of folks, it's part of your dog, unless your showing do you care? Will you love them less? Will they love you less? NO..... 

Don't worry about it, they will have plenty of other real problems for you to go gray over, pink noses.... non - issue. REALLY!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My Hank had a pink nose his first winter (he was born in July), it turned back to black in summer then pink again this winter (he'll be 2 y.o in July). I figure though as he ages it will probably stay pink. No matter, I love him anyway!


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

god i hope the magic marker and shoe polish were just jokes :S sometimes hard to tell online.

i thnk your dog is beautiful...pink nose and all


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

pwrstrk02 said:


> black cake icing works good. but it doesn't last long.


Glad you got the joke - gave us a much needed laugh - we lost our oldest this week and we are still dealing with the heart break


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

olik said:


> more sunshine and warm weather will cure this problem.


I think you are right


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Just an FYI the magic marker crack was a joke


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

I think he looks adorable. Pink nose is cute


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

My totally unscientific opinion is that it's in the genes. I guess there are some dogs that really do have "snow nose", but I have never seen a pink nose go back to black. Merlin has had a pink nose for about 3 years (he's almost 4). His brother (lives 10 miles away) still has a black nose. Merlin's coloring (eyes and lips) is more brown and his brother is mostly black. At first I was sad that he lost his cute black nose, but now I think the pink suits him.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

What about a white nose?


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Cosmo had a pretty pink nose by 5 months of age. He is now 11 months and its still just as pink, doesn't matter the season. He got that from his mom who doesn't have great pigment.


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

Granville said:


> What about a white nose?


white nose is a serious problem. it causes your dog to go cross eyed looking at it. under no circumstances smack your dog while cross eyed, it could get stuck that way.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

I was under the impression this was caused by level of sunlight exposure. I can't remember if it's bc of too much or too little....

Do they make doggy sunscreen?


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Tucker gets snow nose, and it has darkened in the past during the spring and summer. This year it seems to be much lighter than previous years, so it will be interesting to see if it turns black again this year. My groomer has a female whose nose is black as coal this year and she is two. No snow nose at all....


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Max has crazy black nose usually and a black nose but not as intense...right now. I think sun has a big part in it and winters been around for a while. I think it will get intense again in the spring.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I invite people to look at the pictures of my past goldens down in my signature. All three boys had pretty pink noses, but I doubt you can pick it out from looking at any of the pics. And we rarely to never noticed during their lives. 

The noses turned pink when they were about 3 and stayed that way. With our Danny we liked to joke that he must have been licking the black off, because over time he got more black on his tongue and less on his nose. 

I AM doing my best to keep Jacks nose shiny black (and worrying when it doesn't seem to be as shiny black as normal - probably the lighting), but it won't be the end of the world if it goes pink too.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Milos nose started to turn pink in the fall.. he was about 8 months old. He had surgery in January and only goes outside to use the bathroom and comes right back in. Since then his whole nose has turned pink.

I'm sure it has something to do with genetics, but his parents both had black noses. But I really think it has something to do with the sun. I'm curious to see how quick it goes back to black (if it does) once he is allowed outside again.


----------



## willows dad (Oct 3, 2009)

Its all to do with pigment.........so Ive read,when we got willow as a pup she had(still does) a black spot on her tongue and her nose has stayed black,even to the point when a jack Russel bit her on the end it went pink then black again.
but none of that matters as ALL Golden's are beautiful pink/black nose.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

What a beauty - pink nose and all. 

Duke's nose would turn tan in the winter and back to light black in the summer. His eyes were honey colored. Suited him just fine - a nice big red boy. "Cole"y's nose is "COAL" (LOL) black. I love it against his light face and dark, dark eyes. It's such a stark difference. But, I would love him regardless if he had a pokadotted nose!


----------

